# Oct/Nov Cyclers



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey .. It's me again!!  Third time lucky I hope  

AF eventually arrived and I begin DR on 2nd Oct ... est EC 5 Nov.

I hope there's someone who'll be joining me.


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Andi

Exciting now that you have a date to work towards!!  Will be keeping an eye on your progress.

xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi you already know that i'm not far ahead of you. Start dr Sept 26th - ec approx Oct 29th so my 2ww will early Nov like you (Please god it all goes to schedule)
Here's to our future BFP Andi X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Babybird ... Nicola, move over to here


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I seem to be posting every where... My tx seems to span 3 months.  Hoping for a BFP as an early birthday present- 37 at end of NoV! UGH!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's my BD beginning of December ... we're a week apart again


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

its got to be a sign surely?  May we both realise our dreams! X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I truly hope so Scouse ... *P.M.A.* .... okay!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck girls


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara .. the countdown is on again


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm feeling really +ve this time but that scares me cos if it doesn't work again its going to be even harder to cope with!  You can't really win..........stay postive and feel gutted if fails - be -ve and then blame yourself for failing cos of your negative attitude.
Out with friends last night and friends dh said 'oh hope we don't go thro all that' as if there's a choice!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse what tx have you had hun, hope you donlt mind me asking


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Not at all Kara.... cycle 2 is going to be identical to first round even tho at diff clinic.  I begin dr on Sept 26th with suprefact...... then after af i begin puregon.  Worked well last time so fingers X for this go.  And you Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had clomid, 2 iui and 1 fresh ivf and 2 frozen

drugs upped for second ivf and second fet i used clexane too


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I tried clomid too but didn't respond too well.  We went privately for IUI but consult told us it would prob be waste of money consid my age and history ttc!  He was right but huge shock to be told at time.  Here's to cycle 2 X
Have been feeling soooo low last few days and haven't even started tx yet....  All because saw video of dh and his children as babies.......... a perfect family scene that i wasn't part of!!! Got to admit becoming green eyed monster.  But also assurred myself this is what i desp want- no doubts at all now!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chin up Scouse .. you will get your dream


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you Andi I'm feeling so much more positive today.  Don't have wobbles very often but when i do....X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wobbles are normal throughout girls

i will be watching you and wishing you all the luck, so anyone whats the new clinic like?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I'm the last of the current cyclers here to attend for a scan so I wouldn't mind knowing directions to it please


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better Scouse.

I started deep breathing excercises last night, a tip from Zita West's book.  I need so much help to relax and I'm yet to find a solution.  Maybe a mallet will help  

I have to try and clear my mind, it's difficult because I constantly think of what's ahead.  Is it normal for it to take over your mind?

Back to work today so hopefully I can throw my mind into that.

Hope everyone's well today.        


Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i asked today where it is and i kinda know lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Go on Kara .... share


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi..... taking over your mind It takes over your life!  Thats all i seem to think of.  I know i'm not firing on all cylinders in work and find it very diff to concentrate.  Could have something to do with feeling so tired i could fall asleep standing up.  When is your scan i'v forgotten?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

My scan is on the 18th.

Maybe we could all (you and I  and whoever else joins us) post our DR and scan dates so we can keep track.

I talk to DH about how I feel and that I constantly think about the tx etc and I asked him did he think about it all as much as me and he doesn't. I wonder if that's because he's a guy and because he's not directly going through it as much that it may not affect him in the same way or maybe it's because he deals with things as they happen and doesn't stress about things in advance like me. Of course he's anxious about it all and does think about it but not as much as I do. I wish I could switch off 

Aren't you sleeping well?


[size=16pt]*Andi - ICSI - DR 3 Oct Scan 18th Oct*​


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Done it Andi and even got my ticker to work...
Unfort I always have trouble sleeping but at mo I'm waking every morn about 3am and lye there waiting for alarm to go off!
I'm so tired and apparently i look like a panda (Huge balck bags under my eyes) any advice?
Babybird, Joan, Kara how are you lovely ladies? Hope you are all well and your journey whatever stop you're at is going smoothly.... X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Scouse 

I wake before the alarm most days also.  When I was DR last time I woke to go to the loo every night and couldn't get back off to sleep .... something to look forward to again hey  

Isn't warm milk before bed a good relaxant?  

I think it can get quite routine when you begin to wake in the night because you then go to sleep wondering if it's gonna happen again tonight.  I don't have a solution sorry .... does anyone else?

7 days .. I'm right behind ya!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

I'd recommend a good Chardonnay but not at this time in your tx    I'm sure that would work though


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

I thought i would join you at last on this thread, i start downregging 28th sept, feeling a bit nervous and excited and my emotions are all over the place at the moment, by baseline scan is booked for 16th oct at 08:00 so i can go straight to work after and wont need to have time off, my boss gets a bit funny if you have a lot of time off so i have had to use my holidays for the hospital so far, now i only got 2 days holiday left to take, i'l just have to go sick for EC and ET won't i.

Where is everyone with their treatments now, i've lost count.

Speak soon, hope you didn't mind me joining your thread

Crazybabe

xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You're welcome Crazybabe,

We've posted our dates etc on the bottom of our profiles.

Hope to talk to you soon

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

are you getting excited now or scared?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

I feel I'm on countdown to it all now, I'm jost hoping I get there this time.

I feel a real mix of emotions right now, each day is different.

Hope you're well Kara.

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

I know How you must feel i feel the same to, it's not long now before i start DR on the 28th Sept,i have mixed emotions to, i received my IVF companion CD today so i will listen to that later before i go to bed and hopefully it will make me feel relaxed and more positive.

I hate it when people say oh you just have to think positive because they don't really know what it's like do they (parents etc), that's why i like FF so much everyone have either been through or going through the same as you.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW .. I had my best ever acupuncture session today.  First time I was totally relaxed.  Might have something to do with having the day off work though, I didn't have to rush there after work and then to rush home to cook dinner etc.  

I'm trying my very best to have PMA and not letting things stress me.  I don't know how long it'll last though this new skill of mind management I've acquired   

Hope the CD is good for you Crazybabe, I should start to listen to mine again.

I've been looking for some good relaxation music and I'm yet to find a decent one.  Can anyone suggest anything?


Hope my fellow  's  are doing well ... I'm right behind you girls.


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi , congratulations on your amazing news!
hope we will  be celebrating soon!!!!
emma x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya everyone, i will be joining you on the cycle ec due 5th nov ( four days after birthday hope thats lucky) our first attempt at txt any advise? notice we are not the only new ones !!!  

emma xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Emma,

I'm new to this also, so I'm after advice too 

We have the same EC date.  When do you start DR and your scan?

Are you having ICSI?

Andi x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone I've just joined this evening I should be having my FET w/c 5th Nov so I'm on countdown to my 1st injection 18 days to go

Becky xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Becky,

It's getting busy in here now  


Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

Once the weekend is over you're almost ready to start    Hope you're feeling ok


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Andi was so lookinf forward to w/e then starting tx....then (this is going to sound awful) a colleague of mine who has tried to get preg with two hubbies and faild due to blocked tubes and told her only chance is ivf has just announced she's pregnant by a 'casual' donor and he can leave now she has what she wants.  Its a miracle she's preg and really pleased but absolut gutted too.  I'm so jealous then guilty for being jealous and believing it should have been me....  Spent most of eve crying.  I have NO right to judge but it hurts so much...
I know most if not all ladies on here will relate to this and hopefully not judge me too harshly!!!!
But by tom i'll pick my chins up and start my pma all over again!
Hope you're better than me and ready for your tx? X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

I'm so sorry for the way you feel right now. One thing I've learnt already is that this road has to be taken one day at a time because it's full of obstacles and things sent to try us. I hope when you wake tomorrow you will begin to countdown to the start of your treatment and pick back up that PMA and dump the sadness you feel today. And, it doesn't sound awful how you feel because, be honest, if you can't vent on FF to people who know exactly how you feel then where can you?

You *will* have your dream, just the road can be a little harder and longer for some of us. I hope you're feeling better tomorrow and try to focus on the pluses you have, like the loving relationship you will be bringing your baby into.

It *will* happen for you hunni, you have to believe that.

Take care

Andi x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Scouse

I know exactly how you are feeling, not long after we go referred to the unit my brother in law and sister in law announced they were pregnant they had been trying a matter of weeks. I found this really hard as I was really happy for then but crumbling inside, we were the eldest we got married 1st and we should of been the ones to have the 1st grandchildren. I now have a gorgeous nephew who we are godparents to some days I'm fine with this others I just get really down about it. When he was born we were just going for our 1st ICSI treatment we found out this was unsuccessful about 3 weeks before the christening. We *WILL all get there we just need to be in the positive zone.

Lots of love

Becky x*


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

andi and becky thank you for your kind words and support.  I know i'm quite hard on myself and hate feeling low and sorry for myself but since starting this horrible journey I seem to be hitting lows so often.  
As you said andi there are so many obstacles but i will not let them trip me, and when they do i'll pick myself up and start again.
'Every journey starts with a singlr step!'
Well girlies lets take each step together and with support for each other we will reach our destinations and achieve our dreams.
God bless X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







* FOR US ALL*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

things are moving fast now girls

whoo hoo


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all well.

Scouse, are you feeling better today?

I've been trying to get my head around all our dates and I believe Scouse you are first to start on the 26th followed by Crazybabe on the 28th and myself on the 3 Oct but I'm not sure when Hairdresser and Beckb starts.

Hairdresser when do you start DR and when is your BLS?

Crazybabe when is your EC date?

Beckb when do you start? 

I believe there's five of us .. hope I haven't missed anyone out.

Won't be long now girls


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Its so nice to know there are others having treatment around the same time I'm so glad I've come on this site as I didn't have any of this last time.

I start my injections on 8th Oct if everything goes to plan I should have FET w/c 5th Nov.

Good Luck to us all

Becky x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi68

Good luck with your DR on the 03rd Oct mine and good luck with every stage of your treatment, mine start on the 28th Sept, only 5 days to go, my EC is provisionly booked at CARU for WC 29th Oct.

Scouse:Good luck for the 26th sep with your DR your only 2 days in front of me, hope every stage of your treatment goes well.

Good luck to anyone else i have missed.

keep in touch all.

Love

Crazybabe
xx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Thought I would jump over and join this thread ..

DR is coming up quick for you all x .. It fab that we are going through tx together!!! 

Scouse keep your chin up PMA PMA PMA PMA .. saying that I have had strange day (emotion wise) I got sooo worked up tday in asda as I couldn't find my dogs fav dog food (the only one she'll eat anyway)  

Andi, Scouse & Kara thanks for my your message xx means alot xx

hows everyone feeling?

Got my BLS scan tomorrow (maybe thats y i had a asda freeak out  )


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Then there were 6 

Hi Starkymind and welcome. When is your est EC date?

CARU must be really busy right now.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm off to have a relax in the bath <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F58%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
















[/URL]


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya girls , i think i start dr 5oct got appointment tues 26th guess i will find out other date then know we are booked in for ec 5th nov!!!! if anyone knows what happens at this appointment please let me know really scared but excited somethings happening at last! ttc 3 years dh low sc, having isci!!! em x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Start D/R  * *BLS Date*  *Est. EC/FET Date*
Starkymind Already Started 24 Sept 15 Oct (EC)
Scouse 26 Sept 12 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
Crazybabe 28 Sept 16 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
Andi68 3 Oct 18 Oct 5 Nov (EC)
Hairdresser 5 Oct 19 Oct 5 Nov (EC)
Beckb 8 Oct 22 Oct 5 Nov (FET)

I set up the above table to keep track of everyone .. hope you don't mind.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Aren't you the clever one!


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all ..

Had my BLS today and all went well (_after we found where they had moved to mind_) my DR has gone perfectly and also they told me that the fluid in one tube has vanished !!! nothing to worry about  

We start the Stimulation jabs tomorrow and have another appointment next Tues (_2nd_) .. Also whilst we were down the I heard a couple coming in that had just had a BFP which I think is a real good sign for us all  

My EC date is 15th October at the moment .. can't wait now..

How you all feeling, DR is coming up quick for you all now..

Andi, fab idea for our dates table x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds like a very successful day starky!  here is to the next couple of months being a bumper!
Where is the new clinic? Is it better than the old one?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

starky

you may find the fluid return when you star stimms, mine always goes on dr.....just keep an eye on it

did they say what they will do if it comes back?

how was the new unit?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi girls .. 

They are going to keep an eye for the fluid on my scans so fingers crossed..

The new unit is ok, more rooms than the last one but I did nearly walk passed receptions as it the first room on the right but nothing clearly pointing you to it .. things were still be sorted out so they haven;t yet settled ..  

Heres my directions for you and me to refer back to lol..

Through main entrance .. Up the stairs & straight on to next set of stairs (over the radio dj room thingy)

Turn right at top of stairs down corridor & when you get to right hand stair with disabled lift on it CARU is through double door oposite .. ( i think these are right but me and DH apologise now if its slightly out ) 

dont forget reception is on thr first door on your right as you go through double doors .. The receptionist does keep an eye out mind as she was shouting for us when she seen us walk past lol 

Kara - they did say that if fluid come back I should look to removing the tube which will take up to a year for the op ..

Scouse - no long now, are you looking forward to wednesday?

Hope my direction help xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had one tube removed the the other is clipped and always fills with fluid, fingers crossed it will stay away...it is possible to drain it as ec hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky, great news for you.

Onwards and onwards now    I've added your date to the table.     

Scouse .. hope you're okay.  Not long now.    

Hi everyone else     


Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know of any good clairvoyants in gwent area, perhaps they can tell me what will happen with my tx

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe, would you really see one?  I'm a bit of sceptic with things like that.  I can't even get hypnotised


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

there is a lady in works that does it but I'm too scared to ask her for me cos she might tell me something i don't wanna hear and then I would be real negative which is not good for successful BFP's ..

I have on the other hand asked her other things ie about my DH work etc..

She lives in Caerphilly .. would you really want to know even though it not a guaranteed to be the correct out come - i would do my head in  

I am really happy with my IVF Comp CD though, really chilled me out xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the only thing that can really say is going through it and doing the test, i was told many years ago i would have twins boys and im still waiting....maybe next time

any one ask about doing blastocyst transfer?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh it just freaks me out ... I worry enough about stuff that is happening let alone stuff that hasn't yet happened


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Good luck for you DR start tomorrow Scouse  .. xx 

Thinking of ya


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh not long now Scouse, are you ready? Crazybabe you too ... 3 days to go!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F40%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I'm in single figures now .. right behind yer girls 

I'm going to my first yoga class tonight. I still haven't found that relaxation miracle I'm looking for yet, maybe this will be it. I have to keep trying


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks starky... they are sitting infront of me smiling- got to be a good omen!
How are you all today?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Girls I think I've found my relaxation miracle.  Whey hey!!!!

What a class .. loved it .. didn't want to leave.  Yoga teacher is lovely and it's a smallish class, people of all ages, shapes and sizes .. so I fit in great  

I know it's only my first class but would recommend, great for wellbeing and relaxation.

Looking forward to next week.

Hope you're all okay

Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls..

OMG Andi it sounds great, Im gonna have a look out to see if there is any near me . 

Scouse - tomorrow already !! the cycle   begins BRILLIANT..

How is everyone feeling, Andi is on top of the world by the sounds of it  anyone know of local yoga class gwent?

Had my first stim jab today which went well, now starting to feel like a pin cushion but more than happy to do it


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi scouse

I just to wish you all the best of luck tomorrow, hope everything goes ok.

I start DR in 3 days time 


   

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi 

Hope everyone is ok. 

I've just been catching up with all the developments, DH is taking me away for a few days before our treatment starts so I just wanted to say

Starkymind - Great news about your BLS
Scouse - Good luck for today 
Crazybabe - Good luck for tomorrow 
Andi68 - Good idea for the table and good luck for the 3rd
Hairdresser - Good luck for the 5th

Happy jabbing everyone not long until I join you only 12 days to go.

Becky x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Becky,

That's a great idea .. get some R & R before you begin.  You off somewhere nice?

I had the best night sleep in ages last night ... could it be the yoga?

Hope you're all okay girls.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all today?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well i'm back on the cycle...first jab completed half hour ago! Glad your so close behind crazy..it will be great to cycle in tandem!  
Starky hope you're feeling well and the countdown is really on..
I love yoga Andi...actually been looking for somewhere in Cardiff that you don't have to sign upfor a ten week course... it is SOOOOO relaxing.
Good luck to all you ladies having tx at mo and all those waiting to begin X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse one jab down well done


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Glad your 1st jab went ok, mint starts in 2 days time.

Scouse, Yes i'm not far behind you now only 2 days til i start my jabs.

Hope all your treatment go ok!

Take care both

love 

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hairdresser ... any news on your BLS date?

Scouse ... DAY ONE!!!  Hope your migrane has gone.
The yoga class I'm going to is for 25 weeks, it is part funded by the local council's Adult Community Learning Programme. They put on various adult classes in the area at a very good rate, the whole course has cost £48. I don't know how long I will continue with it, it obviously depends what happens, but I was paying £25 a session for reflexology and didn't feel any real benefit but I felt great last night and I really did feel relaxed. So the money is being better spent.

I transferred my IVF Companion CD to MP3 player tonight, I'm hoping that it will be more in my head this way and it will block out any distractions. Good plan to fall asleep to .. although you're not supposed to 

I've got a really sore throat today and I'm trying to supress it before it develops into anything.

More acupuncture tomorrow, I really look forward to going. I think I'll need a bank loan soon girls with all this expense ... I'd hate to add it all up ... best not to I think 

Crazybabe ... not long now TWO DAYS TO GO!!

Becky ... hope you have a great break away.

Kara ... glad you enjoyed the acupuncture ... it has to be doing us all some good.

Starky ... hope the stimms are going well.

Here's the table again .. in case anyone needs a reminder 



ANDI68 said:


> *Start D/R  * *BLS Date*  *Est. EC/FET Date*
> Starkymind Already Started 24 Sept 15 Oct (EC)
> Scouse 26 Sept 12 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> Crazybabe 28 Sept 16 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> ...


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls ...

It ....  is ...  freeeezing   & i love winter !

My Stimms are going well and loving my ivf companion CD chills me right out or makes me fall asleep   but cannot get the treatment or outcome out of my head for a second! (forgot what else I use to think about years ago lol) 

Scouse how you feeling, jabs going ok?

Good luck for tomorrow Crazybabe  

A week monday ladies and all your cycles would have started which is fab!!

 im back in on Tuesday now for next scan see how im responding to the Stimms


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck with starting your jabs tomorrow Crazybabe ....  

Starky .. I know what you mean about tx taking over your head .. yeah, what did we used to think about, well before the many years of trying to conceive?

We're all joining you Scouse one by one


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Andi ..

Us and our one track minds mind ! lol 

Not looking forward to tonight as we are going out for a family meal and my SIL has just found out she is pregnant after trying for 2 months.. (argghh) I was upset and cried for hours when I found out. It just gets to me when you have us lot trying for years and others who have it all anyway, always have all the luck ..  but I am really happy for them..

Anyway, tonight I am dreading the sitting through all the sympathy looks as and everyone trying to avoid mentioning some things regarding her being pregnant, she should be celebrating not pussy footing around because of me ..

Im not sure how im supposed to feel ..  I suppose that im really starting to feel left behind struggling to keep positive at the moment .. (one of them days) ..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky,

I know it's so hard. It must also be hard for family also not knowing what to say or do for the best .. not saying would be wrong and saying too much would be wrong also and I guess family (mine anyway) kind of expect a reaction and that sometimes makes it all worse.

You are especially sensitive to this information right now because of what you are living through and had lived through but you are making positive steps to join your SIL and you must keep positive and tell yourself you will have a baby ...P.M.A.   

Go out tonight and smile and keep thinking you will be joining her soon.

Chin up

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How are the current D.Reggers doing?


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi andi, yes got dates bs 19th oct! 

good luck girls we are all in the same boat hoping for good news! easier knowing your not the only one 
good luck em x


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best for your treatment.

Thinking of you and sending you loads of


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Babybird.

I've added your date to the table Hairdresser.


I've been looking for ages for a relaxation music CD, afer buying a few naff ones I believe I've found it   so if anyone is interested it is by Solitudes 'Calm the Mind'.  I found it in Wyevale Garden Centre and it's available on the web www.solitudes.com.  It really switches my mind off when I can't get to sleep or just need to relax.  I've downloaded it onto my MP3 player so it's quite portable    It's a combination of piano compositions and sounds of nature ... really relaxing and soothing ... would recommend.


Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Girls ..

I had another scan today and my stimms is going more than well. Have to go down again this friday as my EC is looking like its being brought forward to Monday 8th !! 

Got lost trying to find the new unit today lol ..   the directions I remembeed were way out   

Scouse & Crazy Babe ... hope your down reg has started smoothly and you both feeling ok.. 

Andi good luck for tomorrow 

Hairdresser & Becki B its coming up fast now ladies .. how you feeling.. 

hope eveyone is ok xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Starky,

Thinking of you


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starkymind

That is good news about your Stimms and EC being brought forward, i am on day 6 now of my DR going ok, feel like my AF is on it's way, having bad cramping pains.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow ec being brought forward you lucky girl

so how many?

good luck to you all


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starkymind

So how many follies did your scan show hun!

Did you get back period pains a day or so AF arrived during your DR

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls ..

Yes Crazy babe, I did get the period pains before & during my AF as normal, glad your feeling ok xx

I have 20  follicles on one side and 5 on the other, they did need to double check for OHSS but confirmed im ok for now but they said I should be ready for EC monday .. going back Friday for scan to double check and book me in !!

Kara - how many follicles are normally grown on stimms as there were pretty concerned? I would have been on stimms for 10 days come friday and will have more follicles as they told me to remain on same dosage.. 

I'm drinking shed loads of milk with my 3 litres of water a day now to help stop from OHSS.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starkymind

Well just done my 6th jab for DR, i did this one in the opposite side of my tummy today and it did sting a bit, but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end, i never get bad period pains normally, but god i got them this time, AF hasn't showed up yet though.  Wow 20 follies thats good, good luck with everything, don't forget to keep me informed. 

Take Care

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe..

no probs will keep you all informed .. congrates on no. 6 jab today, some of mine sting as well but I do find them less stingy if im sat down if thats any help xxx

it will most def be worth it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky,

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hairdresser ... Good luck with your first jab today.

Beckb ... how was your weekend away?  Are you ready to start on Monday?

Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Scouse & Crazy babe - how you feeling girls?  

Andi - hows your first few jabs going? 


Hairdresser - good luck for 1st jab today babe  

BeckB - Are you all ready for monday 

Caru was busy today girls.. Dont know if their new starting of ahead of us as not much is really said in the waiting room  

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starkymind

I'm feeling a bit poorly at the moment, on day 8 of DR jabs i have been having bad period cramping pains for a few days, but no AF yet, hope she will show soon for peace of ming that the DR is actually working.

How are you

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Crazybabe sorry to hear you poorly but quite glad too... I'm feeling really rough, on day 10 of dr and still no Af either.  I don't remember feeling quite this low on last cycle. Supposed to have scan week today but only if AF arrives first....
Thanks for asking Starky, but bet you are sorry you asked now!
Hope all you lovely ladies are feeling better that Crazy and me?  Love and best wishes to you all X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

Oh you poor thing, so your getting the horrible cramping pains to are you, i rand the clinic this afternoon for my own peace of mind really and was told that this normal and to expect period by the weekend, i never had any cramping pains with the 3 iui tx but then again the injections were a lower dose, 0.3ml suprecur now 0.5ml and start injecting on day 1 not day 21 like with ivf.

I hope i haven't got to go through this again, its not very nice is it scouse.

What are you taking for the pain hun!

Love 

Crazybabe

Oh love the little dance


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

No Crazybabe not taking anything... worse thing i'm having night flushes that keep me awake all night! I hope you don't have to go thro it all again too!Here is praying we'll all be mummies this time next year!!!
Lots of positive vibes to you all!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww girls, I'm sorry that you're not feeling great.  Hope your periods arrive soon and then onto the next phase.

Here's a little dance to help it along:

           


Is anyone having to get up in the early hours for a wee?  I did last time and am again now.  Have trouble getting back to sleep afterwards.


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls ..

sorry to hear you feel so crappy, i know exactly how you feel cos i was the same and its not nice but i did find that i felt better after my AF finally came but sounds to me like it wont be long   mine came around about day 12  ..


good thing is that you know tyour DR is working cos of your symptoms, thats what my DH kept telling me  

Andi the weeing for me anyway got worse cos that all I seem to do  24/7 but it'll be more than worth it .. xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky


Thank you for making me feel more positive about the DR actually working, CARU said the same when i rang them today, looking forward to starting the stimmimg now and then the next stage.  I can't believe how quick time has gone though, day 8 of DR already.    

Hope your keeping ok

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Tell me about it going fast .. I think its cos we wait so long for treatment it goes real quick when we have started ..

whens you BLS date ?

Stimms has gone real quick for me as well, I look 6 months preggers mind cos my belly is swollen due to growing all my follies lol  

I am looking forward to EC monday and praying we get some good eggs !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Forgot to ask, did anyone get sore ( . ) ( . ) ... mine are killing and have been since CD22.  Maybe 'cos AF is on its way.

Ooooh Monday Starky!!!


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Andi    i love the ( . )( . )'s lol .. mine are more like (.) (.)  

yeah mine did and still does feel like their gonna explode !! 


Im hoping on lots of good eggs monday  but had nightmare last night (when i finally got back to sleep after loo visit AGAIN) that none fertilized ...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I could have typed (.) (.) but they're more like ( . ) ( . )  ... yep so heavy and achey.


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

mine are (.)(.) on a heavy day ha ha ha

your jabs ok? whens your BLS again?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

We have just got back from Ireland feeling totally relaxed but getting a bit nervous for Mon.  I have just been catching up with the news.  Starkymind great news for Mon. How is everyone else feeling?

Becky


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes ok so far thanks ... scan on 18th ... seems like no-one is reading the table then ... lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Beck,

Well apart from sore ( . ) ( . )'s and the urge to wee while I'm sleeping and feeling generally hot .. not bad thanks   and I'm only on day 3  

Hope you had a lovely break?

Starky .. just read about your nightmare .. poor thing.  P.M.A .... fingers crossed hun

Andi x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andi

I had a really good time away it was just nice to clear my head before Mon.  I know what you mean with the weeing and hot flushes I got those last time. I'm looking at your table its good to know who is going through what when.  Anyway 2 days to go and I will be joining you all.

Beck x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> *Start D/R  * *BLS Date*  *Est. EC/FET Date*
> Starkymind Already Started 24 Sept 8 Oct (EC)
> Scouse 26 Sept 12 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> Crazybabe 28 Sept 16 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> ...


I've altered Starkymind's EC date

Beck you'll soon be catching us all up.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Just to say AMEN to ( . )  ( . ) mine seem to e-x-p-a-n-d as soon as first jab begins... Somehow i've lost weight but my boobs seems to be  growing...wouldn't be so bad but of dh gets excited and i can't bare him near them cos soooo sore!  First time in my life i have a decent pair!!!
Good luck for Monday Beck X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG I started with DD's ... god help me!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all doing well .. as can be expected.

Day 5 for me today.  I spoke too soon with how good the jabs were going, tonight's hurt like hell and bled, it seems I'm gonna get a nice bruise.

Been out Christmas shopping today, only for a few hours though hubby had to rush off training.  I'm not doing too bad and again trying to plan ahead and get most of it done now.

I watched a Sky programme today called 'Test Tube Babies'.  There were a few on about people's IVF journeys.  It showed EC and ET and a birth, I found it quite emotional .. cried a few times.  Has anyone else seen these programmes?

I started a diary on day 1 of DR, has anyone else done this?

I had a niggle in my lower tummy today, I hope it's only wind.

God I just cried at X Factor!!!    

Good luck for tomorrow Beck and Starky


Take care everyone

Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiyaaa ..

ha ha Andi, if your anything like I was on DR then get used to windy bellie niggles as thats all I seem to have been doing lately lol  

Good luck for tomorrow Beckb, hope first one goes smoothly  

Andi what channel on sky was Test Tube Babies on? their noramlly repeated and wouldn't mind taking a look xx  I'll have to start xmas shopping soon, would like to get it sorted early for a change  

everyone okay?  The BLS dates are coming up very quickly ladies xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Starky,

Pages 264/265 - I think it's Discovery & Health


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Good luck Starky for tomorrow I will be thinking of you.

Getting a bit nervous for tomorrow I've been really emotional today I've either shouted or cried and I haven't started jabbing yet. I've just got everything ready so roll on tomorrow evening.  

I've watched a few of the "Test Tube Babies" I found them good but like you Andi I cried a few times.  

Hope you are all feeling ok.

Beck x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any of you girls ask about blastocyst?


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya girls, we have been away for weekend to new quay w.w. so started dr completely relaxed hope i stay like this! well we have all started now, i have noticed my ( . ) .( . ) are really sore too so tender!! thought it was just me (huge)! jabs going ok dh doing them and doing well 
what day do they expect your period? hoping and praying for us all to have possive news  

love em x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

hairdresser said:


> , i have noticed my ( . ) .( . ) are really sore too so tender!! thought it was just me (huge)! jabs going ok dh doing them


Hi Em,

Glad you got to chill at the weekend. Just wondering .. do you have three nipples? LOL  

I think we're all experiencing the boob soreness etc.

Last time my period came as normal but I only DR for 7 days and my period came on CD28, the day after. It wasn't really any heavier but lasted about a day longer, but I had done the last jab the day before it came. This time I have had AF cramps today CD26 but nothing yet ... 26 - 28 is my normal cycle ... so who knows. Clinic says it can be delayed though.

Scouse and Crazybabe have you had yours yet?

Starky .. how was your EC?

Beck .... 1st one over


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

No, still no sign of AF yet, have felt as if i was for a few days now though, i rand caru today as i was getting a bit concerned as ths day 11 today of DR and still no AF, but the nurse said not to worry it will come soon, it maybe because there's not much to get rid of (Sorry To Much Info) she did say to still go for the BLS as planned on the 16th Oct.  Wish she would hurry up i don't want this treatment to be delayed now.

How are you managing with your DR, it horrible isn't it i feel like a balloon

Crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Andi
no silly me!! lol


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls,

My EC went well today, I had 9 eggs which I was very happy with    praying on some good news tomorrow to tell me how many (if any) fertilise   ..

My belly is sore but not too bad, just taking it easy today ... I can remember them saying they had the first egg and then it blank !!  

They did say the Morphine & Valium they gave me would make me forget it all, I must have been in and out of consciousness through it all   it went really well ..

I think sleep will be an issue tonight as can't get it out of my mind   if they will fertilise or not  


Sounds like we are all sored boobed, balloon bellied  Cyclists


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done on your 9 eggies

fingers crossed for the phone call, this is the nervous bit

let us know


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe ... hope your AF arrives soon.

Starkymind ... 9 is good ... hope you get good news today.

Everyone else ... keep smiling  fellow  s


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Starky well  done you!  9 eggs is brilliant!  Now for the wait!  Last time I got dh to ring clinic and burst out crying when 3 fertilised!  Its SUCH an emotional time.  What time you expecting the call?  Will be thinking of you!
Crazy and Andi i got AF today - day 14- so scan on Fri.  Going to see GP on Thurs RE time off for EC and ET and 2ww
Hope you are all dong well?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls ...

Had THE CALL this morning (i was shaking like a leaf)     we have 4 fertilsed !!!   I was nearly crying and have been on   today though..

I am back in Thursday for ET any advice on what to do .. spent all day munching my way through fruit n veg as wanna get all my vitamins in and resting..

Im dreading the 2WW.. PMA   PMA   PMA   PMA  

Scouse - horray fro your AF coming, good luck for Friday hun ..

Crazy - your AF should be hear anytime now x

Andi & Hairdresser how's your (  .  ) (  .  )   ha ha hope your both ok..

Kara - how are you xx 

Girls I think your good lucks for me are working    for everyone .. Couldn't do it without you ALL XX


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Well thats brilliant news hun, 4 fertilized .  Hope you feel ok, good luck for ET on Thursday, What time did you have to go to the clinic for your EC.  Still waiting for AF, should be here soon i hope.

How many eggs did they collect


   
Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Crazy,

Thanks babe, dont worry AF will come xxx

Had my EC at 12am and the staff were fantastic .. collected 9 eggs and out of the 9, 4 fertilised cant wait until thursday now xx

You feeling ok?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Well i have been felling emotional today and quite moody, so hopefully that's a sign of AF on her way, i am hoping anyway, i have been through so muxh with 2 out of 3 iui treatment failing, i really hope that the bl scan goes ok next tuesday morning, and that i have DR ok to start stimming, i'm starting to get a bit nervous now.

How long after your bl scan did you start stimming, did you use Puregon.

Trying my hardest to stay positive.    

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> *Start D/R  * *BLS Date*  *Est. EC/ET/FET Date*
> Starkymind Already Started 24 Sept 8 Oct (EC) 11 Oct (ET)
> Scouse 26 Sept 12 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> Crazybabe 28 Sept 16 Oct 29 Oct (EC)
> ...


Great news Starky .... fingers are crossed for you    

Glad to hear your AF has arrived Scouse and Crazybabe hope yours is on its way.

How are you getting on Beck and Em?

Kara .. hope you're keeping positive, not too long for your follow up now.

My ( . ) ( . ) are getting more sore .. I don't think I've ever had them this bad. I had a hot flush at work today .. the berry coloured face and chest gave it away 

Been to yoga tonight and we had to lie on our fronts .... not a good idea with sore ( . ) ( . )

Take care everyone


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I woke this morning CD28 ( . ) ( . ) not as sore but I can't stop crying.  Feel really low today .. I hope AF is on the way.  I start work at 8, I'd better get my head out of my butt and get a move on.

Hope you're all coping well girls.

Andi xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

starky well done hunni 

how you feeling

andi crying yep thats good old down reg


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm so pleased for you Starky good luck for thurs I'll be thinking of you.

I've just done my 3rd injection not going too bad the one last night I couldn't get the needle in. I'm feeling really low today can't be bothered to do anything. I'm crying at stupid things.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls

Is there a reason why some of us start DR on day 1 of cycle and some on day 21, i started mine on day 21 which was on 28th Sept, day 13 of DR today, still no AF, i am getting a bit concerned now that maybe the DR hasn't worked for me, i hope my treatment don't get delayed.

How are you all doing througout your treatments.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Beck, join the blubbing club  

Thanks Kara  

Crazybabe, are your periods normally regular?  

I'm on DR day 8 today, I've had some cramps for two days but nothing yet.  I wouldn't be concerned if I was late because I'm very regular and that would tell me the drugs are doing something.  I'm wondering if I get my period today/tomorrow are the drugs working for me or am I just experiencing PMT?  Minds are strange things ...

Maybe the DR start day is to do with the long or short protocol .. I'm not sure though .. someone will come along and answer I'm sure.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes my periods are always regular usually 28-30 day cycles, my last one was a day or two late though.

How is your DR going, how are you finding the injections, did you start DR on day 21 of your period the same as me.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Crazybabe, I started D21.

I'd say your drugs are working then


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Andi

Yes i think its working to i just wish that af hurry up as i am having my bl scan nect tuesday 08:00am ( i have asked for it early so that i can be in back in work by normal starting time of 09:00 and no-one will ever know ive been) I have started to feel bloated today and my (.)  (.) feel like balloons, thats an improvement    

How are you coping with the injections, what dosage are you on, i am injecting 0.5ml of suprecur

Oh well you never know, hopefully we will both get BFPPPPPPPPP's

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've taken the day off for my scan .. it takes a while to get to the hospital and back so I booked a holiday.  My (.) (.) weren't as sore this morning and that made me think my AF was on it's way but I just took bra off to have a bath and yep .. lead balloons!!!  

I'm on 0.5ml too, my jabs are different every day.  Sometimes good, sometimes bad.

Off for a bath now ... catch you later


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

HURRAY! You are ALL feeling as bad as me!  Sorry that sounds SO selfish but at least we're all 'normal' - well as normal as we IVF ladies can be!
Headaches, back ache, upset tummy, swollen and sore tum.... and so tearful!!!
Lets hope we ALL get a BFP at the end of it!
My AF arrived day 34!!!! and is quite heavy!
I'm on .5 of suprecur too starting on day 21 but that's the short protocol.  Listening to ladies on other tx, sniffing, tablets etc I think we are quite lucky!
I hope 'we're' all feeling much better very soon!
Goodluck starky for tom....your countdown really is on now!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Scouse - You really make me laugh with your witty sayings, yes we are all feeling as bad as you now  (ha ha)   . I am still waiting for af to arrive day 13 of DR and day 40 of cycle.  

  
crazybabe


Starky - Good luck for tomorrow hun, hope all goes well, i wish you all the very best of luck in the world, i will be thinking of you.  What time have you got to go.       

Let me know how you get on ok.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky .. good luck for ET today hunni    

Crazybabe ... hope your AF has made an appearance

Scouse, Beck, Hairdresser ... hope you're not feeling too bad

Hi to everyone else 

*P.M.A. ...... P.M.A. ...... P.M.A. ...... P.M.A.  *


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi everyone my names Tanya I'm going through ivf at the mo, had EC on Tues 9th and going in for ET on Fri 12th. I got 9 eggs alltogether and all 9 fertilised couldn't believe it. Really nervous for ET but been waiting so long for it I'm excited aswell. Goodluck for all ya girls out there. speak to you all soon.

love tanya


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya

Good luck for ET on Friday, well thanks brill having 9 eggs all fertilize, i bet your so happy, i am on day 14 of my DR, i am having treatment at CARU cardiff, i am still waiting for my AF to arrive though, typical, doesn't turn up on time when you want it to, i got my BL scan on 16th Oct (Next Tuesday).

Take care and keep in updated.

Good luck for tomorrow   

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> *Start D/R  * *BLS Date*  *Est. EC/ET/FET Date*
> 
> Starkymind Already Started 24 Sept 8 Oct (EC) 11 Oct (ET)
> Tanya 9 Oct (EC) 12 Oct (ET)
> ...


Then there were 7 

Welcome Tanya ... I've added you to the cycle table .. well done on your great news!!

Crazybabe ... still nothing? Nor me


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

THANKS FOR YOR SUPPORT JUST HAVE TO KEEP MY FINGERS CROSSED NOW.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Tanya very well done you!  Best of luck for tomorrow!  Are you at theHeath?  I'm there for my scan tom so if you are we may pass?
Howz everyone else?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI THERE, YES IM AT CARU. I HAVE TO BE THERE AT 10AM HOW ABOUT YOU? HOW ARE YOU FEELING WITH THE INJECTIONS?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

WANTED TO ASK DO YOU LIVE IN LIVERPOOL?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi,

How are you, i have had a migrane today then Guess what AF  has just arrived   i'm so pleased, i was in the bathroom and shout HURRAY!! my DH wondered what was going on, i was getting quite uptight when i i was knicker watching all of the time every day and no sign of aunt flow, then i had a email from deb at CARU this morning to say maybe you won't have a period as you may not have a lining to get rid of (what does that mean) but i am so glad she has arrived now, i'm a bit strange i have never been so excited about AF arriving, but at least i know my DR is working now!!  Got my BLS next Tuesday morning. 

How are your injections going Andi.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy,

Glad it's arrived ... what CD are you ... 34?  Maybe the email from Deb relaxed your mind about it.

I'm CD 29 and I've had a headache all day too, but still no AF.  Had acupucture after work and apparantly I'm doing good  

Is anyone else having acupuncture during their tx?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI GIRLS HOW ARE WE TODAY?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Best wishes tomorrow Tanya and Scouse   

I'm gonna watch some TV in bed now ... feeling crappy today


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes i'm on CD 34, got the headache from hell but never mind,I'm a happy bunny again now, and i am thinking more positive about the treatment now AF arrived at least i know the DR has worked now. Not being personal but do you know if we can still use tampons on the AF while DR, i haven't been told not to.

How are you coping hun?

Well hopefully we will all get BFP's fingers and toes crossed.

Love 

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy,

I'm note sure.  It says about using towels at EC but doesn't say anything while DR.  

Personally, I would use towels as I feel it's a more natural way of ridding your lining.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeh, i suppose what you said does make more sense, to use towels, i think i will ring CARU tomorrow and see what they suggest i think.

Crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi andi

Have you heard how Starky got on with the ET today, i have posted her.  Hope everything ok.

Crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi everyone, 
glad all getting on well, had headaches last too days do you know if we can take anything for them? bs next friday cant wait! congrats to successful ec! wishing for a lucky month!!!!
feeling moody so af must be on its way!!!
chat soon em xx to all


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Hairdresser

I asked at caru if we can take painkillers and they told me that you can take painkillers that you normally take up until the embryo's are created, but i have just been taking parecetamol.

Hope this helps

How are you, i'm on day 14 of DR AF arrived this evening too, BLS next Tuesday.

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck all

so what its the new clinic like?


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

crazybabe : thanks for that i have taken when really bad! im on day 8 now still hasnt hit me whats happening i think! emotions all over the place, good to know not alone! how you feeling? is this your first txt? em x

kara: new clinic nice very confusing how to find it though! like a maze will have fun trying to find next week! good luck for appointment thats on my birthday so wish you all the best!! em x

becky: hows your jabs going ? 

andi: how u feeling today?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi girls

had ET today, it went well. Ive got 2 8 cell embies on board any of you got any remedies of what to do now. just relax probably. test date 28th Oct. was wondering though if i can do it a bit earlier?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tanya ...... woo hoo    

Fantastic news !!!!  

Best wait for someone who has been through this before to give better answers .... well done!!!  I believe lots of water is always a tip   if that helps at all. 


Starky ... hope all went well with your ET? 

Crazy .. did you call the clinic about the tampax?

Scouse ... how was the scan today?

Hairdresser .. hope you're feeling better today?

Beck ... how are things?


My AF arrived today CD30 ..  DR Day 10, which is quite late for me but glad it's here and I can look towards the scan now.  Headache from hell again today but I had an early night last night and I think it helped.  I'm really struggling in the mornings to get to work on time and I've been late twice this week.  I'm not coming around until about 10 am, that's not good when I start at 8 am   .. it's really not like me.  Anyway .... the weekend is here so maybe I can get more rest.

Hope you're all coping okay girls.

Gonna get a chinese takeaway tonight ... I'm putting my feet up  

BTW .. is anyone having acupuncture during their tx?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tanya

well done on et and 8 cell is prefect for day 3

just chill out as much as possible which is so hard on the 2ww i won't lie

no hot baths or heavy lifting


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

No i forgot to ring the clinic about Tampax, glad your AF arrived.  How are you feeling.

I fancy a chinese takeaway tonight too. MMMMMMMMMMMM

Crazybabe


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

thanks girls, im so nervous do you think i could do the hpt earlier?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok.  My jabs are going to ok but I'm already bruised and sore and its only day 5.  Work is really stressing me out at the mo really need to learn to shut off but finding it hard. 

Really pleased for you Tanya just relax.  Any news from Starky? How was you scan today Scouse? Glad your af has arrive crazy and andi.  How are you feeling today hairdresser?

Im going for a bath now just going to relax tonight before work tomorrow. Really fancy a chinese as well.

Beck xx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls ..

Crazy & Andi, glad to see you AF's have arrived .. about time aye  

I lots of   yesterday as went in for my ET and was told that out of my 4 fertlised 2 had arrested at 2 cells and the remaining 2 were okay but were only 4 cells but as it was evening when they fertilised they should have continue to 6 cells in me ..

Had the 2 fighters (as i have now named them) put back and had even more   while they were puttin them back in me as soo scared that they were developing slow..

Then once it was done and they gave me scan pic of the my fighting embryos happily floating around back home where they belong I had even more    but this time for joy ..

It was soooo emotional .. 

so scared now !!

CARU were fantastic though and the new unit seems more homely each time I go there ..

x    x    x

HERE GOES FOR MY 2WW


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni

tears are ok and you are bound to have some but believe me and please do....it can still get you a bfp

don't be scared and hold on as many postive feeling as you can


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky, you have to keep positive.  They are still developing in you ... P.M.A. sweetie    You've done really well to get to where you are.  Plenty of rest and positive thoughts.  When you think positive that's what your body believes and vice versa.  We're all rooting for your B.F.P.

Beck, can you find a way to relax to help?  I have a great CD of relaxation music that I listen to that helps me.

Looks like it's Chinese all round tonight girls


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks girls .. will be keeping up the PMA !!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Keep thinking positive babes, you have done really well as Andi has already said, at least you got embies and they will be snuggling in nice.

My AF arrived yesterday HURRAY, got my BLS on Tuesday.

I really fancy a chinese tonight but my sister can't make it and i dont really know of any nice take aways in Pontypool that deliver.

Make sure you have plenty of rest now.

Lots of hugs

Crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe..

glad to hear about your AF .. didnt logon yesterday as didnt wanna move  

Sorry hun, the only good chinese I know of over by you is up garndiffaith and not sure if your near that there ..  have a look on yell..

I had chinese (comfort food) waiting for my DH to come home to choose take away tonight lol..


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

What the name of the chinese in garndiffaith thats in pontypool isn't it.


Craybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I've started a chinese food fest


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes Andi i think you have started a Chinese Food Fest, i am B***dy starving but don't now where to order one from,they will have to deliver the car is in the garage now and DH is in work on night shift BLESS!!

Waht you having.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crispy chicken in a plum sauce and I'm gonna share some of DH fried rice and chips, he's having a chicken curry.... mmm half an hour to feast time

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F4%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

I have just ordered my Chinese i'm having Spring Roll Egg Chicken curry fried fied rice with prawn crackers, mmmmmmmmmm can't wait.

Hope you enjoy yours. 

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm stuffed now ......

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F8%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Enjoy yours Crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm stuffed now too.

How are you feeling other than being stuffed after the chinese, i have found that my AF is heavier than normal, and i have had some clots too (Sorry To much infomation) but i don't feel so moody now AF is here.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm feeling better sine AF arrived today.  It seemed to release the headache I had and ( . ) ( . ) aren't as sore and heavy.  It's too early to say what it's like really because it didn't start 'til late this afternoon.

Generally a feeling of release


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes i feel beeter too, well a lot better than i did before AF arrived i am finding that i get tired more though but that maybe just down to DR anyway.  Are you doing anything exciting over the weekend, i am going shopping tomorrow probably to Cwmbran,i want to make a start with some christmas shopping and i have to get a nice pair of comfy shoes for work, i'm a nightmare when i comes to shoe shopping as i got such horrible feet, and because my uniform at work is a long Black straight skirt it making it more difficult for me, i like those shoes that are out now which are quite high up the foot with laces, do you know which one's i mean but i don't think they will look great with a long skirt.  Told you i'm a nightmare.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I've definitely been more tired these last few days.  I guess it's our bodies way of telling us we need to rest more and we should listen to it  .  DH has an appointment tomorrow at Llandough Hospital for tattoo removal so I'll go along there with him and maybe go off from there for some lunch or shopping ... we'll see.  

I'm not familiar with those shoes sorry.  I try to stick to practical shoes for work but have to have a little heel also because I'm short.  Good luck with the shopping.  I've done a lot of my Xmas shopping already and most of it online .. it's so much easier.  Should I make it to ET I'm not gonna have time or energy to do it then so I'm trying to be a bit organised.

I do my grocery shop online also.  Some people may think it's lazy but my intention was to save money when I first started shopping that way and I guess I do by not picking up extra things in the store, as you do  

Enjoy your day


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes i have to get shoes with a heel to as i am short, yes me and DH were chatting the other day about starting to do our food shopping on line especially when i comes to EC/ET i won't be going out shopping then carrying everything.  What did caru suggest to you about having time off work, they said to me they advise people to have 2 weeks off with the 2WW but i am going to to take a few days off during EC and ET but go to work during the 2ww as i don't get paid sick and i my job is in admin so it's not like i'm doing anything to trivial.

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think they said to take a week off but hopefully I'll be taking time off from EC right up to the end of the 2ww.  I kept some holidays back from this year and will go on the sick for the rest of the time.  My job is admin/accounts but I don't want any hassles from work to wind me up during that time.  I think I will get paid for the sick leave.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
It was a BFN for me this month so I'm going to join you on the Oct/Nov thread.  Unfortunately the clomid didn't even work as I didn't ovulate at all  .
AF kind of arrived yesterday but very little (sorry TMI) and nothing at all today?!?
Wishing you loads of luck for your treatment.  I'll be on the IUI in January if my last 2 months on clomid don't work.

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura .. welcome.

I'm so sorry for your BFN and that you didn't ovulate.  Hope you're feeling okay    Try and think of now and not too far ahead to January.  I know it's easy for me to say.

Have you reconsidered acupuncture during your clomid cycles, I know you said you'd had it before?  I go to Cowbridge, because it's easier for me, and see Pauline who also works at the Whitchurch Clinic but I think the treatment is cheaper in Cowbridge and she is lovely.  It may be worth a try.

Hope to catch up with you soon.  Wishing you loads of luck       Keep your chin up

Andi xxxx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi girls i have changed my user name if you are all wondering was tanyaturner now Tanya7. I waned to ask if any of you have any symptoms from the pessaries? I have really sore boobs and period pain sort of feeling. I hate this 2WW its driving me mad and to think it has only been 2 days. Been out with hubbie today to try and take my mind of things and do some shopping but it hasn't worked to be honest i just feel like crying. Just gotta take each day as it comes i suppose. I'm thinking positive to just keep my chin up and for me to keep smiling. fingers crossed Ive got two little Steven Gerrards growing inside he he. (IM A BIG LIVERPOOL FAN). Chin up everybody.

KEEP


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Tanya I really hope your two stevies are more successful than the real one at mo!  I'm originally from Liverpool hence my user name! Steve seems to have his chin in his boots and didn't do too much for Eng today!  But I'm still a fan and sure h'll be a positive tallisman for you and those precious embies!
Hi Laura just read about your Af, arrived lightly yesterday and nothing today....have you done a test?
Andi, Crazybabe how are you both doing luvly ladies?
I went to the new clinic, arrived early thanks to Andi's directions and waited 45 mins to be seen. Very busy and was warned it will get worse as number of staff taking hols from next week!!!!
I start stimms Mon so PRAYING I begin to feel better!!!
Hope all you ladies are well?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

Well i can't remember if i told you my AF arrived early Early Thursday evening, thank godness, i got my BLS on tuesday at CARU so hopefully there's no cysts and all be ok for me to start stimmimg, i am feeling ok though went to cwmbran today and done a bit of christmas shopping.

How are you, what is the quickest way to get to the new clinic for tuesday hun!

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a thread with directions on but will try to remember _
Go towards old clinic but instead of turning right into childrens wards, carry on and go up the stairs opposite x ray! Turn right at top of stairs for c block the just on your left, double doors.  Go thro and up 1 flight of stairs.  B block, thro doors and turn lft.  You go down long corridor thro cardio then at end there is new clinic!
Prepare yourself for a wait!
Best of luck and hope the directions gt you there!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

girls i need your help! its only day 2 from ET and I'm getting period pain symptoms, is this normal. my stomach is sore and could the period pain feeling be from the pessaries? help me gals.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

tanya7 said:


> girls i need your help! its only day 2 from ET and I'm getting period pain symptoms, is this normal. my stomach is sore and could the period pain feeling be from the pessaries? help me gals.


Do you mean two days to et or two days after et?
Either way it could still be pain from ec! Or it could be embies bedding in! Could be the pessaries? Ie there are no decisive answers just lots of 'could be's'
Try not to worry (I know easier said than done) there seems to be no pattern to aches and pains and the results...women who have had pains and sometimes bleeding go onto have bfp or bfn!!!!! Just relax and look after yourself!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

I had ET two days ago, sorry didn't explain it right.  I just read that you can have premenstrual pain due to the pessaries so lets hope and pray its that, this 2ww is killing me already and its only day 2. Just gotta take each day as it comes and try a forget about it. thanks hun.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone's head turned to mush on this DR?  I've been testing hubby this afternoon for a H & S test at work tomorrow .. I can't read the questions properly and it's really frustrating me .... ARRRRGGHHH!!!!


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi tanya, how u feeling ? are u off work for 2ww? i dont know what to do for the best?
emz x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI EMZ, IVE GOT NEXT WEEK OFF GOING BACK TO WORK ON MONDAY 22ND OCT. IM NOT FEELING TO GOOD IVE GOT SORE BOOBS AND PERIOD PAIN FEELING I JUST HOPE ITS THE PESSARIES MAKING ME FEEL LIKE THIS. HOW YOU?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

where you from emz? what tx are you having at the mo?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse ... hope your stimms go well tomorrow.


 for everyone needing one right now 


SENDING LOTS OF                  TO ALL


Keep your chins up girls


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls ..


andi - mushy brain sounds familiar, mine is still all over the place and i aint on any injuectios anymore ha ha  ...

scouse - good luck on starting stimms tom hun   xx 

tanya - i know how you feel, your cramps are prob still from the EC as mine have stopped hurting 2 days ago but do get the odd twinge.. my (.)(.)'s are hurting too... good signs all round  

laura - sooo sorry about your BFN   xxxxxxxxx

hows everyone doing ?  my head is in the shed xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> Scouse ... hope your stimms go well tomorrow.
> 
> Keep your chins up girls


How did you know I have 3 chins Andi?
Start stimms tom so hoping that i will start to feel better soon. Had bit of a weepy wobbly today!
You coping ok?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse ... Did you feel low after your AF had finished?


I feel much better now my AF is here but I'm wondering if it's going to be short lived?  Still very tired though.  I'm also wondering whether my DR is working


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Are you feeling ok hun, i read that you are feeling low at the moment, i am feeling ok AF has nearly fininshd now, scan tomorrow so hopefully everything is ok and the DR have worked and soon i will be stimming.

Sorry it's only short message i'm at work, better go!!!

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe,

No, I'm fine at the moment.  Was crappy last week.  I've been better since AF arrived, I'm just wondering should I be feeling Okay because it's making me wonder if my DR is workng.

How are you since your AF came?

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

I am feeling fine to be honest, hoping scan will be ok tomorrow and DR have worked, so i can go onto next stage.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girls,

Were your symptoms worse before your AF?

Andi


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi andi

Yes i felt dreadful before AF arrived.

crazybabe


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi ladies how are we all today? I'm feeling alot better today, my stomach is still a bit swollen and my boobs are still a bit so but apart from that I'm really positive. Don't worry about you girls who's DR at the mo just take it easy. When you go for your scans you will all feel much better knowing that all the pain of DR is worth it.  The whole process of tx seems long but you will be ready before you know it. All The best for you who have got scans tomorrow, you will be fine. Take care everybody and just chill out if you can.

love tanya and her two lil embies.


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

girls how r we ?

Good to hear your feeling better Tanya x Im constantly looking for any signs which is silly really cause we wouldnt get any this early on  

Crazybabe, good luck for your scan tomorrow xx 

Everyone else ok?

I got out of the house today for an hour to go visit my SIL new home which was absolutely stunning which is lovely for her to start her family in as she is 3 months preggers!!

Also borrowed some books off her as day time TV is driving me   !!

2WW is doing my head in but hopefully it will all be worth it


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Andi thank you for the tip on a relaxation cd i bought one yesterday and had the best night sleep in a while. My AF arrived today feeling really crappy.  Work is still stressing me out really tempted to go to my docs to see if I can be signed off until after all my treatment.  I've got my scan on the 22nd so I will see how things are then.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Crazybabe.

Becky x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Becky

I know how you feel hun, work is stressing me out at the moment too, there just seems to be a atmosphere in work unless it's me as i have obviously got a lot on my mind, i widh i could go off sick until all the tx has stopped but i don't get paid so unfortunaltey i have to put up with it, and my employer doesn't know that i'm having tx either so it's a bit awkward to be honest.

I really hope my BL scan goes ok tomorrow, i'l let you know

I got my in laws 40th Ruby Wedding Annivery on the 10th Nov we got lots of family and friends going out for a meal and i got to stay T-Total, i think hopefully i will be on the 2ww by then too.

How are you keeping .

Crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya all, 
had my af (sat) exactly on time thought it may be late! what should i expect on bs ?

tanya, we are having icsi txt scan 19th!!! wishing you all the luck with your 2 little ones!!
em x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all you lovely ladies,

Just to let you all know had BL scan this morning and everything hunky dory, they said my lining couldn't be better.  I need to ring CARU this afternoon now to check if i can start stimming today or not and what dosage to inject as they didn't have it written down on my notes, how professional!!.

Hope you all doing well.

Speak later

Crazybabe


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi crazybabe,

soooooo glad to hear your scan was OK. I felt the same when i went for my scans the nurse was writing down all my follicle measurements on a paper towel, couldn't believe it. Hope you are OK in yourself? I'm going off my head with this 2ww, I'm in he house and I'm soooooooo bored, could be worse i suppose could be in work. I'm feeling alot better today my stomach has gone down and only having a Little AF type of pain.


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe ...

Congrates on your BLS and good luck starting your stimms xx  Bet you feel like your getting somehwere now xx

Let us know ow you get on hun x

Tanya - how you feeling girl? I still here doingmy own head in   

Hows everyone else on this fine wet miserable day lol xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi starky


I had my BL Scan today, everything fine, linning nice and thin, i was due to start stimming today, but CARU so busy i got to start stimming next Tuesday now the 23rd Oct then 01st scan 30th Oct and EC and ET week commencing 05th Nov instead of week commencing 29th Oct, never mind it can't be helped i suppose but at least all going ok and DR worked anyway. My DH not very happy though as he may not be able to get time off work as there are a lot of people booking lieu days now to use up before christmas, hopefully he can get the time off, my mam is going to take me anyway because i cant drive home and DH can't drive, but i forgot to ask today what time they reuire you to be at the clinic for EC and ET, DH wouldn't be in the dame room as me when i have the EC or ET anyway he don't like things like that, he hides behind the curtain are you sedated for ET.

How are you anyway.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

I had my BL Scan today, everything fine, linning nice and thin, i was due to start stimming today, but CARU so busy i got to start stimming next Tuesday now the 23rd Oct then 01st scan 30th Oct and EC and ET week commencing 05th Nov instead of week commencing 29th Oct, never mind it can't be helped i suppose but at least all going ok and DR worked anyway. My DH not very happy though as he may not be able to get time off work as there are a lot of people booking lieu days now to use up before christmas, hopefully he can get the time off, my mam is going to take me anyway because i cant drive home and DH can't drive, but i forgot to ask today what time they reuire you to be at the clinic for EC and ET, DH wouldn't be in the dame room as me when i have the EC or ET anyway he don't like things like that, he hides behind the curtain are you sedated for ET.

How are you anyway.

crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya Crazybabe ...

I had my EC & ET both time around 11ish but depends on how many they have booked in I suppose .. My DH wasn't allowed in for EC but did come to the little briefing before hand where they get you ready ..

DH's are allowed in with ET and your not in there more than 15 mins i'd say .. They will give you dates and times for EC etc.. closer to the time xx

Im fine hun, had a "  moment" this morning but fully loaded with PMA again now ..

Tell you what this   has made me emotional but it WILL be worth it  

Hope everyone is holding out ok xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies
glad everyone so chirpy and doing so well with scans!
Crazy shame they changd your dates as i am on (fingers x) the dates you had intitially!
Ec extected w/b 29/10/
I have a question to ask you ladies and hope someone can reassure me: I started stimms yesterday (puregon) but today i've started to bleed like a light AF....has anyone else had this


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope we're all doing well.

How's the 2WW girls?

Crazybabe .. good news on your scan but bummer you have to wait so long to start stimming.  I don't want to be on these horrid drugs any moment longer than I have to be, it's a shame they keep you DR longer.

Well I had the day from hell yesterday.  Day 5 of my AF and boy did I know that my hormones weren't back to where they should be.  I think my rollercoaster spent the day in a cave.  I cried buckets all day, fell out with people at work and hubby.  I felt numb, like a zombie .. I cried but didn't really feel sad or angry just uncontrollable tears.  I feel a bit like it today but I'm trying so hard to not let stuff upset me today.  I've only blubbed once.

Anyone else gone    ?

Scouse .. hope your stimming is going well.  Did you find out about the bleeding?  Sorry I don't know the answer.

Beck and Em ... hows your DR going?  Are you still managing to relax Beck?

Laura .. how's things sweetie?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are we all doing?  Hows the 2ww going.

Crazybabe - glad your scan went well, sorry you have to wait for you stimms it looks like 5th nov is going to be a busy week for EC and ET.
Andi - Good luck for you scan tomorrow.
Scouse - I can't remember if I had bleed when I was taken puregon last time but if you are unsure I would give the unit a call just to put your mind at rest. sorry I don't know the answer.

I'm a little relaxed now, yesterday was a really bad day I was so stressed in work and was crying at everything, my parents were worried and sent me to my doctors. I've been signed off from work until my treatment finishes so I can relaxed and be stress free.  I don't go back to work now until 27th Nov.  I feel guilty for work because we are short staffed as it is. I know I'm lucky I can do this so I'm going to chill out and prepare myself for the rest of my treament.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Beck,

We both had very bad days yesterday it seems.  I almost went to my GP's too for a sick note ... I fear that I won't be able to cope with work and people at work during my tx, especially after yesterday.  Things I could normally deal with just tipped me over the edge.

My anxiety from the cancelled tx hasn't totally gone and one little thing just seems to bring it all back on.

Not that I want anyone else to be suffering this but I'm glad I'm not alone in my


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hiya girls ..

Andi & Beckb - sooo sorry you girls are feeling so all over the shop from the DR I was exactly the same   both of you, wont be too long now xxx hang in there lovely ladies   I was going to the gym once a day to let off some serious steam which seemed to help  

Good luck on your BLS tom

Day 7 of 2WW and just feeling knumb now !! Woke early hours this morning with AF    cramps and can't remember falling back asleep but no cramps today 

 for everyone xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's mad being so out of control ... and I hate that.  

Thanks for your well wishes Starky.  Hope you're feeling well and not too anxious


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Starky the 2ww has to be the WORST part of this tx.  I sooo hope you survive and get that bfp!
Andi and beck I know EXACTLY how you are feeling! I REALLY thought i was cracking up oveer the last week...but today, 3 days into stimms i feel SO much better!
Rang clinic RE bleeding and nurse said not to worry, it should go and not interfere with tx...
Hope evryone else on this journey is having a smooth and 'enjoyable' trip
PS I HAVEN'T GOT A HEADACHE!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse, are you still bleeding? Glad you're feeling better.

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F2%255F20%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
















Fellow cyclers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

how are you all?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls.

How are we all today? 

Im good today .. keep getting twinges like the tiniest of tiny mildest of mild AF cramps now and then ?? dont know what thats all about    but feeling good generally ..

Kara - how you doing? any idea of where i can read up on simular af cramps etc.. on FF as I know your most definatley in the know xx

Andi - how did it go today ??

Scouse - thanks hun, tell me about it ..  is a mare xx glad your head ache has finally gone  

How is the rest of you lovely ladies ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I was just wondering if anyone could help me with what their estradiol levels were on the day 1/3 blood tests. 

I have had mine today and a little confusing what they mean

Thanks 

xx  good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Popsi,  sorry I was never told mine just that they were okay .... ??  I didn't even think to ask in detail.  What time were you at CARU today?  I was there this morning

I start stimms Monday.

Hope you're all okay.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Popsi
sorry i have no idea!  sometimes I think too much info is worrying!  Did they say you are ok to carry on with tx?
Try not to worry!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse .. I have my next scan the day of your EC.

Starky .. Poor you and your cramps.  What are you doing to keep yourself busy?

Hi Kara, not long now.

Beck .. are you feeling better and enjoying your rest?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Everyone

Had the blood tests in local hospital (neath port talbot) so had to ring CARU this morning with the results, going in on Monday for hopefully the schedule of where and what we do next !! really nervous as I have read that high levels are not good and mine were high ARGHH ! but Deb said on the phone not to worry and go on Monday ! so wait and see hey.

Hope your all doing well, and look forward to keeping in contact as a NEWBIE !

Andy  x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh another Andy  

How old are you Andy?

What dose of Puregon are you on Scouse?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

I am 35 !!1but feeling about 75 somedays  

Hope its ok to join in the board at moment, i am guessing i will be part of the Nov/Dec cyclers but its nice to be part of this for now

#x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi andi

How did things go with your scan today?

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Popsi ... you're welcome anytime.

Crazy ... I start stimms Monday scan on 29th.  Are you having ICSI or IVF?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Andi - how was your scan today? I assume it went well as you are starting stimms on Mon.

Hairdresser - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

I'm starting to relax now just trying to get work out of my head.  I really hate feeling like this I even cried at Jeremy Kyle this morning.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

Beck


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Beck,

Yes, lining was nice and thin and no cysts apart from a paraovarion cyst that is outside the ovary and they said wouldn't interfere with the tx so I could go ahead.  Spent the afternoon wondering/worrying about it as nurse didn't really say much apart from there was nothing to worry about (so then I worried ... typical) so I called and spoke to Deb later this afternoon.  Apparantly, many women get them and it could just as easily disappear by the next scan.  She said the drugs didn't necessarily make it develop, it could have already been there but I know all was okay in scan before starting.

Anyway, have to get PMA back again and I haven't cried today so that's a good sign   but back to work tomorrow so not holding my breath.

Glad you're getting time to relax.

Hairdresser .. good luck for tomorrow

Andi xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

I am having IVF start stimms tues 23rd oct, i am still getting this dischargy stuff though (sorry).

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy,

Is that the end of your AF?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Andi

I wouldn't think so it only started Tues night had scan tuesday, morning, i know this is going sound disgusting, but its a sort of liquid discharge that you get after intercourse, Sorry to much infomation, but i am a bit concerned, caru don't seem to think its an infection or anything. what do you think?

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I really don't know Crazy, just keep an eye on it.  Maybe the DR drugs have affected you after your period and this is what's happening.  I know my AF dragged on longer and even today there were still some small signs of it.  It wouldn't be the gel they used for the scan would it?

Maybe ask the question on another board, perhaps someone else has had the same.


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi all, thankyou becky and andi for thinking of me! cant wait to get tomorrow over too see what happens next, how long hows scan take ? 
emma x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Emma,

Didn't you have a scan before your tx started?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

gals,

hope you are all doing OK? I'm not, this   is driving me mad. I'm getting   type pains now and again and trying to keep myself busy, which is hard because once things are done you feel you just do the same things again just to pass the time. Ive got my little sister 18th party next sat so hopefully that Will keep me busy. Ive been offline the last two days my internet has been down and Ive got to admit Ive   talking to you girls, your all my butties. 

lots of   to all of toy.

see ya


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hey girls ...  

Andi - glad your feeling  better hun, all ready to start stimms monday now then xx 

Crazy - you ok hun, maybe its just some bits left from your af and had that for few days after mind (eww) not nice ..

Hairdresser -  hope all goes well babe xx  

Popsi - welcome to the thread babe  

Tanya - i soo know what you mean, how often you gettin the cramps and are they mild or ?? 

Beckb  - hows thing hun? daytime tele is depressing in itself  

Scouse & Kara - how you both today? 

sorry if i missed anyone xxx  head still in the   shed !!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi starky,

i would say i get them different parts of the day. why do caru have you to test 16 days after? can you test earlier?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

So you had this watery dischargy pinky stuff too did you, i am on day 42 today of DR stimming start Tuesday i only had this after me and DH had intercourse love him we hadn't done it for a while, with my moods and everything, caru don't seemed concerned but i don't know what it is i finished my AF last Sun/Monday.
Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy how come your dr for so long?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy you started DR 28 Sept that's 22 days of DR  

Even today I still had a trace of AF, I thought it was over 3 days ago but the drugs seem to drag it out.
I got little spots under my skin today, why now?  

Emma .. how was your scan today and your first experience of the dildo cam?  

Poor Tanya, hope you're coping

Starky you too, hope you're keeping it all together.

Everyone else ..... Hi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my af always seems to spot forever when im dr , last full cycle i was still spotting until day 8 or so of stimms


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's prob why we have our AFs late because it slows it all down


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

I am still DR because when i went for my scan on tuesday the linning was very thin and the nurse said it couldnt be better and she was 98.9% sure that i would start Stimming that day, but i was to call the clinic after 2.30 that afternoon, when i rang deb said that because they are so busy with treatments at the moment i was not able to start stimming until next Tuesday 23rd Oct and that EC and ET would also be a week later instead of EC week commencing 29th Oct its now Week Com 05th Nov my scan is 30th Oct, they said to keep on the suprecur for DR for now and it would cause my any problems.

So i was really cheesed off as you could imagine, but its out of my control.
Oh i'm starting to spot a little now, maybe like you said it prob left over from AF.
How are you.

Andi - How are you feeling hun, i am starting to spot a little now so maybe it is left over from AF.

crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls ..

Andi - you had me in stitches    when I read your 'dildo cam' statement   

I dont know why CARU give you a 16 day wait instead of 14 ??  Im soooo thinking of testing a thursday though but not sure yet.. anyone know why ?

Im feeling pretty   today, still have strange mild cramps off and on which could be good or not ? given up trying to figure it out !!

hows everyone today ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Starky, glad you're positive today.

My AF finished days ago although I've been having slight end of AF signs but today I began to spot again ... has anyone else had this?  I'm due to start stimms on Monday.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes i begun to spot too on wednesday seems to be stopping now, when i tang caru on friday they said it's normal its from the suprecur.

Hope you feel better now you know others been having the same, it is worrying though aint it.

Crazybabe


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi girls,

thats all i gotta say is          its driving me bloody bananas.

how is everybody?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Andi,

I test on 28th Oct, really really praying to god its a positive  , thats all i can do is pray. But I'm really  , I'm trying not to think about it and yes keep myself busy. I go back to work Tues so that will take my mind off things. I don't feel any different though but i suppose i wont. Hope Starky is doing OK my   buttie. I'm busy around the house today doing odd jobs and things. keep your spirit up gals and keep  

 for now.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh girls this thread is SO FULL OF EMOTION i've tended to avoid it last few days!
I have my scan tomorrow and I've started to become REALLY nervous!
My last cycle I think I drifted thro it without realising the importance of each stage and the chance it may fail
Second time you are only too aware of each pitfall!!!!!
I hope you girls are feeling more +ve!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi scouse

try not to worry hun you will be fine, just keep   and . we are all here for you to talk to hun sending you lots of    . take it easy. Are you booked in now for EC on 29th oct?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Many thanks Tanya!
Don't know yet about ec - supposed to be w/b 29th but last time I over stimmed so went three days early! So should find out for def tom - fingers X
Thinking of going on sick whatever the decision - i had migraine (again) Fri / Sat and today head cold / sore throat!  I'm scared if I go back to work i'll be too rough for successful ec/et?
Where are you Tanya?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Scouse ... take it easy and try and relax.

Hope you're feeling better soon also.

Andi xx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

sorry scouse what do you mean, where am i?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry Tanya I knew that sounded vague as i typed it.  I meant in your tx?
Thanks Andi, will let you know tom how I get on.


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Oh soz hun, I'm in the   i test on 28th Oct which will be the 16th day but I'm tempted like starky to test on day 14 which will be Fri 26th. Don't know what to do. Do CARU have you test on day 16th because of the hpt picking up that hormone? Do you know?  

Just gotta keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Of course you are!  Been watching your agonising countdown for last week or so.
Last time I had to test 14 days after et....is this what caru suggest?  I think the pessaries have some effect on test results too!
Even if i'm lucky enough to get a BFP (please God) i prob won't believe it until the birth!


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

hello

I haven't been on for a few days felt a bit crappy but I've been for my scan this morning and everything is looking ok.  I've got a bit of fluid in my uterus but they said its nothing to worry about and shouldn't affect my tx.  The unit is going to call this afternoon just to confirm its still ok for the 5th Nov.  I can then start to take the tablets to thicken the lining.

Its the first time I've been to the unit and we got lost.  We were on our way to maternity.

Hope everyone is feeling ok and the 2wwers are still sane.

Beck x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Beck i was there this morning too!  You should have said and we could have 'met' What time was your appoint?
My scan was fine- have 12 good sized follies up to now.  Got to lower dose of puregon til thurs when they will scan me again!
Good luck when your ec!
Tanya one day less to 'test day'
Andi how you doing?  Feeling any better?  I've been signed off for three weeks so beginning to relax a little.
Crazy, Starky how you both doing?
Sending love and pma to all you ladies and everyone else!


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi scouse

My appt was 8.45 what time were you there?  I'm having FET so I won't need ec just need to get ready for transfer then my little embies can be thawed.

Glad everything went ok for you not long to go now.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

12 follies is good, what dosage of puregon have they put you on, i start stimming tomorrow (HURRAYYYYYYYYY) caru have put me onto 150ML of puregon (OMG) not used to that much only ever had 50ml, then 75ml, with IUI then 100ml i had to have follie reduction.  I'm still spotting a little prob because of being on DR with suprecur for so long, never mind "IT WILL" all be worth it.

Crazybabe 
Xx

Andi - How are you feeling, are you still spotting, i am too. 

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Crazy i started on 200 but now down to 150! So hopefully all those little follies will have grown enough by Thurs/ec to be counted too?
I started spotting on the puregon..but every thing seems fine so i'm sure you will be too!
On my first cycle the stimms actually made me feel better and they did this time initially...........just feel crappy now!
Beck app was 9.15 but i was in waiting room b4 9 - where you already in by then? Who did you see?
Have you a date for the 'big thaw?'
Here is to a brilliantly successful month of November BFPs!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girls


I'm on 300 iu Puregon cos I'm 'OLD'.  Cost me a fortune for the drugs!!!

Only spotted (pinky) that night Crazy but was still seeing end of AF 'til yesterday.

Hope we're all okay and feeling better.  It seems all the news is good  

How are the 2WW girls?

Beck I was on the way to maternity too    .... a bit eager I thought


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Scouse

I got called in just after 9 I think it was with Lorriane, we must of almost met.

I started to take the tablets yesterday and I've got to go for another scan on the 2nd it will be decided then when the big thaw will be hopefully all is on track for the 5th.

Hope we are all feeling ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

good luck to you all


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi ladies ..

Its been a few days since i been on here as i have just had very mixed emotions and tried to give my head a bit of a break from it all (not that it worked mind) ..

Glad all is going well with everyone xx 

Im getting pink discharge a little now (TMI) and starting to think this could be   as still getting little cramps but not sure .. 

Just wishing the days along faster now, wanna test on friday which is a day earlier than CARU said but 15 days after ET


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hurray i start my stimming tonight, about time, at least i feel i'm getting somewhere now.  Hope your all feeling ok

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

starkt try not to test early if you can help it but just so you know if its postive ( fingers crossed ) they will accept the result

crazy well done on starting stimms, it will fly now so try and enjoy the ride


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya, had family staying all weekend so have been really busy, taking mind off things!! how r you all doing?
my scan went well started menupur 150 monday next scan mon 29th ! how r all on second phase pf treatment??thinking of you on your 2ww     
em x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What time is your scan next week EM?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Girls

How is everyone doing in their treatment/2ww etc, hope your all ok and bearing up !! i am sure time seems forever for you all xx thinking of you

Well I cant wait for a week tomorrow now to start the DR (how sad am I !) but at least its the beginning !! going for reflexology tomorrow to relax me, does anyone have it, its really lovely and relaxing for an hour.

 to everyone, keep your spirits up !

Luv, Andrea x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Andrea
it's not sad at all! it's the first step towards the rest of your life and reaching your dream!
I had reflexology for years and loved every second of it!  It is the only thing that truly relaxes me!  Unfort cos i'm having acupunct i can't afford both!  such a shame!
Wishing you every success for your tx Popsi X


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm doing fine, getting to grips with this 2ww, glad Ive gone back to work to keep my mind off things to be honest. Its nearly over i test on Sunday thats if my AF doesn't arrive, pray to god it doesn't  . Might test Fri don't know yet. How is everybody who's DR or just about to start? Good luck to Scouse aswell if her EC goes to plan for Mon 29th Oct  . 

lots of     for all us gals.

 for now

luv Tanya xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Tanya
Going for scan tom so will know for def tom where/when?
Try not to test too early as you may get a -ve when its really a BFP! Best of luck X


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick one ladies to let you all know that my  arrived yesterday and obviously test was a  

Lots of     & lots of wine 

start saving again for another treatment !!

Best of luck to all of you xx stay  



All you girls had better have some BFP's xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Oh i am so sorry hun, i hope you are both ok, did you wait til test day to test though hun.

Sending big huggs to you both.  .

Take care of yourself.

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Starky I AM SO SORRY!  I AM SENDING YOU A GREAT BIG CWTCH!  Let it all out darling girl and grieve for what was so nearly yours!
Always here   X


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

oh hunny i cant believe it, sending you lots and lots of   and  . 

Look after yourself babes

love Tanya


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

oh sparky so sorry to hear that!   thinking of you ! be there for each other 
em x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear Starky 

I am so sorry for you, hope that you and DH are ok (well as ok as can be!) wine and tears are good for healing xx take care


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh God Starky, I am so so sorry for you


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

so sorry starky lots of love to you both take care xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dam dam dam

im so very sorry hun....


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118209.0

Emxx


----------

